# New Curado's



## Benny

Just got word that Fishing Tackle Unlimited received some new Curado E5's this morning - E7's will be in tomorrow. Stock is limited, but by tomorrow afternoon both stores will have some in stock.


----------



## AlvinBigDog

*Curados'*

Thanks Benny: really thought there would would have been a bigger response to this by now. I for one will be calling around noon to see if they're in yet! Thanks again!


----------



## AlvinBigDog

*200E7*



AlvinBigDog said:


> Thanks Benny: really thought there would would have been a bigger response to this by now. I for one will be calling around noon to see if they're in yet! Thanks again!


 Picked up "the first E7 sold from the south side store" early this afternon. Put some line on it, and went "field fishing" for a bit. Cast super easy out to 40 yards with a 1/8 oz jig, and up to 45-47 yards if you whip it! Can't wait to try it on some actual fish. Seems as good as advertised - time will tell.


----------



## dbarham

sweeet how much?


----------



## AlvinBigDog

*200E7*

$179.99 + tax.


----------



## Hal01

Purdy reel.


----------



## FISH FRYER

Very nice reel!!! I picked mines up around 9am so I beat you...LOL Rigged mines up with a Skeleton!!! AWESOME!!!


AlvinBigDog said:


> Picked up "the first E7 sold from the south side store" early this afternon. Put some line on it, and went "field fishing" for a bit. Cast super easy out to 40 yards with a 1/8 oz jig, and up to 45-47 yards if you whip it! Can't wait to try it on some actual fish. Seems as good as advertised - time will tell.


----------



## AlvinBigDog

*Early bird!*



FISH FRYER said:


> Very nice reel!!! I picked mines up around 9am so I beat you...LOL Rigged mines up with a Skeleton!!! AWESOME!!!


2COOL! - Guess they fibbed to me, LOL.


----------



## thatdoggJake

I want one so bad.


----------



## The Machine

they do look nice


----------



## ltangler

How does the size of the newer Curado compare to the 200D with the 7:1 gear ratio?


----------



## let's talk fishin

SWEET


----------



## Mudwhistle

ltangler said:


> How does the size of the newer Curado compare to the 200D with the 7:1 gear ratio?


Its a bit smaller than 200D. Closer to the 100D size actually. I heard some reports online before it saw it saying that the new E was actually smaller than the 100D size but thats not accurate. Its about the same if not just a tiny bit bigger. Lighter in weight though for sure.


----------



## Tombo

So, no comment comparing the new Curado to the old original dark green one? Looks like Shimano hit another home run.


----------



## Bantam1

Its much smaller and lighter than the B model.


----------



## Solid Action

Bantam,

Do you know when there will be any available around San Antonio? Academy or Bass Pro? Thanks.


----------



## wingnut

Got mine on 8/12 at Fishing Tackle unlimited. Put it on a 7' G-Loomis GL3. real nice combo


----------



## wingnut

I got mine on 8/12 at fishing tackle unlimited. Put it on a new 7' G-Loomis GL3. Thurned out to be a real nice combo


----------



## saltshaker1

Dude's got 21 as of 5 minutes ago.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-CURADO-CU-200E5-5-1-BAITCAST-REEL-2009-MODEL_W0QQitemZ310074760972QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310074760972&_trkparms=72%3A1076%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1317&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218684634294


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

getting mine very soon ordered it from tacklewarehouse.com...hopefully it will come in very soon so i can get it..


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

will those be avaible in sugarland academys
???


----------



## Mudwhistle

All Academys should be getting them soon.


----------



## Tricky Matt

saltshaker1 said:


> Dude's got 21 as of 5 minutes ago.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-CURADO-CU-200E5-5-1-BAITCAST-REEL-2009-MODEL_W0QQitemZ310074760972QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item310074760972&_trkparms=72%3A1076%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1317&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&timeout=1218684634294


WOW. $179 + $8 shipping. Easier than driving to the store!!

I want to see one of these mounted on one of those green FTU rods.

I'm sure they are great reels. I'm guilty as well, but it's funny how easily we are advertised to and sold the newest, greatest, most awesomest, new fishing tackle.


----------



## robul

Tricky Matt said:


> WOW. $179 + $8 shipping. Easier than driving to the store!!
> 
> I want to see one of these mounted on one of those green FTU rods.
> 
> I'm sure they are great reels. I'm guilty as well, but it's funny how easily we are advertised to and sold the newest, greatest, most awesomest, new fishing tackle.


sales tax will be more than 8 dollars.. So dont be surprised when you fork over close to 200..

And they are very very nice reels... I am considering selling a few of my old reels to buy one. I just cant keep buying more reels without getting rid of some. My boat only has 14 pole holders!!


----------



## pdt818

*curado's saltwater useage?*

i got mine yesterday from FTU and am planning to take it on its maiden saltwater challenge on sunday but I am a little scared and apprehensive about using it in the salt. Hey, Bantam are these things really alright to use in the saltwater? after the misfortune i had with the last model in the salt, i am a little hesitant to take it out there


----------



## Mudwhistle

pdt818 said:


> Hey, Bantam are these things really alright to use in the saltwater? after the misfortune i had with the last model in the salt, i am a little hesitant to take it out there


Which model did you have and what happened, or what problems did you have?


----------



## saltshaker1

saltshaker1 said:


> Dude's got 21 as of 5 minutes ago.http://


I ordered last night, paid this morning and my order has been shipped. $10 shipping for 2 reels. This guy is a reputable seller....bought from him many times.


----------



## waterspout

our academy is suppose to get them in first of next week or before,, there orders come in thursdays so they may have them already


----------



## pdt818

Mudwhistle said:


> Which model did you have and what happened, or what problems did you have?


Had the 200D. rinsed the reel off after the first use in saltwater and the next day when i went back out it felt all gummed up, wouldnt cast as far, and noise inside the reel. had it cleaned and it worked fine until the next time i took it to the salt. now i stricktly use it freshwater so that i can avoid the hassle


----------



## ccrocker1313

I was just at Marburger's Todd got 12 of each in Yesterday he's down to 3-5's & 1-7


----------



## Mudwhistle

pdt- your problem might be the rinsing off. No sure how much pressure you used or what you used, but you should never spray anything directly onto the reel. Whether its freshwater, Corrossion-X, Reel Magic, or whatever, you should always put it on a rag then wipe on only.


----------



## mad dog

What is the differance-E-7 E-5 I'm assuming left or right handed or a 100 or 200


----------



## Mudwhistle

E7- 7:1 gear ratio
E5- 5:1 gear ratio


----------



## Chris9681

FTU is already out of new curados and they dony know when theyll get more... Just came from there


----------



## Texas Outfitter

I went by Roy's in Corpus on Thursday afternoon and they had just gotten 10 Curado 200E7s in before noon and only had 3 left. I bought two of them (should have bought all 3) and had them spooled up with 20# Power Pro. I was spot casting for reds with them the next morning and they are Awesome Reels. I can't say that I like them any better than my 50 mgs but I will say that they cast and perform just as well. I'm throwing 1/16 oz jig heads and they cast just as far as the mgs and the drag seems to be just as good if not a little stronger. I used them for 3 days this past weekend and probably caught 8 to 10 fish over 6 lbs and quite a few that were only slightly smaller and the reels performed beautifully.....extremely smooth and easy to throw. I know I'll be buying a bunch more as soon as they are a little more readily available. I sure like the price compared to the mgs!! Good Luck, Good Fishin' & God Bless!


----------



## jasonp

*well*



Ryanlovesfishing said:


> getting mine very soon ordered it from tacklewarehouse.com...hopefully it will come in very soon so i can get it..


I ordered mine from them back in July and have been told that they expect their first shipment in mid Sept. ?!?!? I'm just tired of waiting. My wife bought it for me for my B-day and had hoped for it by then (Aug 7th). I guess a late b-day present is better than no b-day present. Amistad has several bass that are waiting to try it out.


----------



## Damo

It seems the Academy's in San Antonio are having a couple trickle in on each truck or every other truck.
Call in the afternoon and if you get someone decent on the phone they can look up what's on the the next truck.
Did that yesterday, cool dude says two being recieved in tonight, called back at 8:35am, two on the shelf, put one on hold to pick up at 11:00am.
The other one will undoubtably be gone by 5pm.

Damo


----------



## Lpguy

Ftu has some new curados in just came back from there.... also picked up a rod for the curado i already bought... cant wait to get on the water with it...


----------



## BullFrog49

is there going to be a left handed version, when will it be olut.


----------



## bbluefish

Shimano lists a left handed version on their website in the 7:1 ratio.Model CU201E7. Don't know if it availible yet


----------



## spitfire

cool!


----------



## BullFrog49

thanx bbluefish , thats all i use and sometimes they are so hard to find.


----------



## ScottD

Also, the Shimano website shows a 300-series in the new Curados. The guy at Academy when I was buying my 200 said those weren't going to be made. Anyone know the scoop on those?

ScottD


----------



## Bantam1

There is a 300E and 301E that will begin shipping in October.


----------



## TLCurd

What's the difference with the 300's?


----------



## Bantam1

We added a bearing, used a shielded ARB for the pinion support, added a Titanium line guide insert and changed the appearance.


----------



## Cobassing

Bantam, so are you saying the 300e is not a total retool, as is the 200?
Still based on the the 300D, but with your aforementioned upgrades? I did notice that the new 300 is over 10 ozs, what are the drag specs ??

Thanx in advance, and I'm still hoping to hear from you about the possible upgrades in the Citica......


----------



## Bantam1

The 300E is on the same tooling as the 300DSV. The drag rating is 15 pounds.


I have no news on upgrades to the Citica because I do not have a production version to play with.


----------



## Mudwhistle

Bantam1- The new E7 claims to have one of the S-ARBs in it, which one is it?

And are the rest just the regular stainless abec-5s ?

Thanks bro


----------



## Bantam1

We used a S-ARB for the pinion support. The rest are stainless bearings like we have always used.


----------



## Mudwhistle

Bantam1 said:


> We used a S-ARB for the pinion support. The rest are stainless bearings like we have always used.


So thats the one that is also called the 'super-free' bearing right? kind of where the spool shaft goes into the gold pinion gear....

If so thats good, b/c the 100D/DSV didn't have that and that bearing kept corroding, even with borderline obsessive maintanence.


----------



## Bantam1

That's exactly why we changed that bearing to S-ARB.


----------

